# case 530 sterring



## cindy (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a 1959 530 case-o-matic the sterring has three pins that when you sterr there is a worm gear that goes into these pins and the wheels turn. I hope this makes sense. The pins I have are worn down does anyone know where I can get any or what the specs are on having some machined. 
About 15 years ago I had some machined and with no specs it was a guess on height from the worn ones I guessd wrong to high. 
Thanks DuWayne


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*Bad Mordah Steering!*

Hi Cindy And Welcome to the Forums
I have had some luck with an Outfit in Kansas name of Stauffer Salvage.
They can be found at 
www.stauffersalvage.com I would call them via their contact number. Mr Stauffer is pretty steeped in tractors parts and has the ability to ship things larger tham you can haul in a pickup truck.
If the link dont wirrk juz do a surch for stauffersalvage jus lyk its types there and it should come up on top of the lis..

Have a Great Day!
No it aint the jack, I practisizing my tractonics...


----------



## cindy (Mar 27, 2009)

*530 sterring*

Thanks Mr Phil. I,ll give it a try tomorrow. If I can get one I can get some machined.

Thanks DuWayne


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Cindy,
Actually the 530 was first made in 1960, replacing the 500B which was made in 1957 and 59. Another thing you may want to keep in mind is there is a web sight to where you can look up parts. Just go to caseih.com and search for 530. Once picture is found it's a easy way to let others know exactly what your looking for. 

Mr phill you can do the same , just do search for 800, not 801. 800 works better.
caseman-d


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*Pesky Wabbitt!!*

Da CaseMan Strikes!
Thanks You much for the 411 on parts lookup. The Stauffer Salvage was the only one I had.


----------

